# New Scolopendra subspinipes :D



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got this guy/gal in today, first pede in awhile!


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 17, 2008)

:drool: :drool:


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet nectar! I traded my big subspinipes for a few C. fasciatum (tiger-rump Ts), now I miss him:8o . I'll get me another monster scolo soon, maybe two...


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice dehanni....turning out to be one of my favorite pede's.Aggressive,durable,and always hungry.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks! this one isnt too mean, but it gobbled up a mealworm in a few minutes time!


----------



## Dillon (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks just like my "Vietnam" sp.

Congrats


----------



## Draiman (Dec 18, 2008)

A very nice pickup "Bobtard"!  

How big is it?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 18, 2008)

Phark said:


> A very nice pickup "Bobtard"!
> 
> How big is it?


About this big.


----------



## szappan (Dec 18, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> About this big.


Jingle bells of steel Dude!  Jingle bells of steel!   

Very nice addition!  Congrats!  :clap:


----------

